# apoyo con sistema de audio



## AlvRogger (Oct 15, 2009)

Hola, requiero de su apoyo, tengo 2par de altavoces Altec 755C, pero no encuentro parametros ni especificaciones en la web, segun el equipo donde los saque estaban conectadas a 50W 8ohm`s, ya las tengo reparadas y a tono todas y quisiera hacer un sistema con este par pense en construir el amplificador con el integrado lm3886TF, o buscar uno clase D, con mosfet`s, a lo cual pido de su apoyo en aconsejarme pense en un bonito diseño para los bafles pero quisiera sacarle el mejor probecho a los altavoces con el bafle,sobretodo por la poca profundidad del cono y segun recuerdo el buen sonido que dan estas bocinas, de preferencia hacer 4 bafles tipo torre para la sala. como ven, que me sujieren.

Gracias


----------

